# A growing lists of retailers that just.....



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

dont want your business!! I have been having issues accessing MRO sites that it is!! Dont know what the problem is but no reponses the past weeks as I wanted to purchase some fly boxes.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Your kidding me? Who did you talk to? When did you last speak with them? Did you actually talk to someone?


----------



## roliel (Apr 30, 2010)

He probably sent them an email. I sent one asking a question a while back and received no response.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

lol, they aren't the best at using email over there  buncha old farts 

JK. But seriously, pick up the phone. It takes wayyyy less time and they always answer. Orrrrrrr just order the boxes online through their web store and sit back and relax as you get them.

Even if you live in Brazil.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Well I will call Brian today and explain these things to him and I bet things get better!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I havent been able to talk to anyone. First of all, Their website is not letting me on to view" Unable to view webpage" so I contacted them by Facebook, No responses until somebody told him and get a response out of them this morning but already it's to late. When I need something I usually mean right now now and not later. I had never had a problem with them before. This been going for a week an half.

Now the other shop "The BackPackers" which I would never go back again cause they sold me a lemon of a kayak! If you aint rich then dont go into this shady business!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Well I have no affilitation with the shop other than knowing Brian for years, but I will have a chat with him! I will talk with him so that this does not happen to other people.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Flyfish Dog,
Obviously you are upset, I'm not trying to add to it. Who is MRO and KMA? If we knew maybe someone can help you.
Rickerd


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

rickerd said:


> Flyfish Dog,
> Obviously you are upset, I'm not trying to add to it. Who is MRO and KMA? If we knew maybe someone can help you.
> Rickerd


MRO=Mad River Outfitters
KMA=Kiss My ***


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

I really can't believe you actually had trouble with MRO. Always just call, always. Or just... go there?


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey Guys-

Thanks for all of the calls and concerns on this. Nothing is wrong with our communication systems here at MRO.

This guy was trying to communicate with us on FACEBOOK in a place that we were not aware of. Our bad but this has been rectified.

Those that know us and shop with us know that we care IMMENSELY about what we do. It has really been cool of all of you to stand up for us like this. We are open 6 days a week and answer all phone calls and all e-mails as we are supposed to.

I did immediately track this man down on Facebook and apologized to him and explained the situation. I did although point out to him that our phone number is listed right there on the Facebook page.

He has not responded and it appears that he won't to me directly. 

Thanks- no worries- we are here and doing what we do best......taking care of customers.

Best and thanks again for the support,

Brian Flechsig
President
Mad River Outfitters.com


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks Brian safe travels, and we reelize this is not the normal way you run your ship!

Tom G.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Well I am still unable to use the MRO online website to check on some stuff that I needed so not sure why I am not able to though. So I know that MRO does do their best and will just stop in when I get chance hopefully later on at the end of the week. I will not even bother with the Facebook for now but before that I had sent an Email out and no response. Could be an issue with my computer who knows.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

FFD:

Looks like it's your computer. I went through the order system all the way till it asked for a credit card... no worries up to there. 

Here's what you're looking for, I think... Maybe a direct link will help?

http://www.madriveroutfitters.com/c-251-mad-river-outfitters-standard-fly-boxes.aspx


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Obviously found out that it not my computer! Every which way that I do it comes up that "Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage"!! Found out, due to MRO, they may had put a block on my server. Because I most likely complained about a POS FreedomHaw Kayak which they sell that I bought from the Backpackers cause it was 800 bucks compared to $1000 and they said there was nothing wrong with it. Sure enough the POS kayak doesnt stay together due to bad quality workmanship from the FH company itself so I said I would never recommend it to anyone. Hell I couldnt use the POSD FH kayak for almost 3weeks since the company owner drags his feet about it!! On 3 occasions the company man, Dave Hadden was very rude and obnoxious on the phone about the problem and very knowledgable about the issue until I finally just took a picture of the issue and send it to his phone. He got the point right then! Although it is a nice yak to stand up but that is far as as good it is. Better have a screwdriver and wrenches with you at all time!! I aint kidding! So they prolly took this to heart as they sell this kayak to. I wished I just bought from them as they know more about it then A$$Packers!! Another good reason is customer guarnatee is BS at A$$Packers. If you not happy with it then give me my money back! Well hell I would of just get a different one from The A$$ Packers, but NONO! The Owner Reeses, changes his minddidnt want to do that for me because it is obviously again, I was not a person of his Ultra High Class standards! I am not gonna play wannabe so screw him of his shrewed ways! You get that feeling they are looking over your back when you are normal person but without richman dirty pockets!Screw that $hit! I learn my lesson I never will patronage there ever again!! Then again this had nothing to do with MRO! Heck I never had an issue ever getting on their website, They ignored my Facebook messages for more than a week and half and I could tell that they are on the facebook pages. So what gives? I am done talking about this so I will get my stuff I need elsewhere where I know I can get something I need without the BS backlashes!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

...Woah.

I really, really really doubt that man. Are you sure your server isn't blocking them? Try using firefox or something to get on there.

Also, you seem like you're trolling for responses pretty hard in here. This definitely isn't the way to make progress, ranting and making personal attacks on a public forum.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

I will back all the praises of Mad River Outfitters. This is one of the best shops in the country. ANy issues you have had have been a matter of chance and in no way reflects the staff or the company in anyway. This happens in retail every day all over the world. I have worked in retail for many years and have to deal with simular problems on the retailers end and it is as frustratring on this end as yours. S


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

MRO rocks! I've recently taken up fly fishing and EVERYONE that works there is extremely knowledgeable and always willing to help. I've never gone in there, regardless of me being the only one in the shop, or 15 people deep, that one of the staff doesn't approach you and personally assist you for how ever long you need them, want to BS, or even offer a quick lesson, without making you feel inferior. Every single person I've dealt with at MRO welcomes everyone that embarks on the challenge of fly fishing and have always been eager to help and pass on their knowledge anyway possible. Thank you guys for doing a great job, and giving honest, personal experience advice and suggestions, not the "salesman" pitch. This is certainly what makes this retail store a stand up operation! Thanks again


----------



## Teeray (Apr 11, 2004)

You won't find a better run retail operation. Have spent a few bucks at MRO over the years, will probably spend more, and SOMEDAY I will go on one of their trips - preferably the Bahamas or Belize! But seriously, whatever problem prompted this thread was unintentional I'm sure.

teeray


----------

